# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  slecht slapen na narcose

## veldzand

Mijn partner is 6 weken geleden geopereerd met een lange narcose tijd en heeft nu forse slaapproblemen. Heeft iemand tips of ervaringen? Alvast dank.

----------

